# What transfer gear do you plow in?



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

Just curious what gears everyone plows in. I have 2 and 4 f/t & 4hi and 4lo lock on my one case, the other is 2hi, 4hi and 4 lo. I normally plow in 4 low lock on my current plow with an automatic transmission. Debating on using 4 hi next time or 4 high lock. If I put a plow on my 90 chevy which has a v6 and 5 speed standard I'm thinking of using 4 low in it to plow.

open to any and all comments or suggestions.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

4 Hi that's all you need to plow in.If you got that much snow ,why weren't you out earlier plowing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mostly 2HI. You don't want to use any "Auto 4wd" setting.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

2wd unless 4wd is need then its 4 hi always...4low way to slow and shift points are to awkward for plowing

don't use auto 4wd because it will always be shifting in and out of 4wd


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

4 Hi should cover 99% of your plowing.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

wsmm;1036516 said:


> Just curious what gears everyone plows in. I have 2 and 4 f/t & 4hi and 4lo lock on my one case, the other is 2hi, 4hi and 4 lo. I normally plow in 4 low lock on my current plow with an automatic transmission. Debating on using 4 hi next time or 4 high lock. If I put a plow on my 90 chevy which has a v6 and 5 speed standard I'm thinking of using 4 low in it to plow.
> 
> open to any and all comments or suggestions.
> 
> ...


i plow wih a 92 chevy 5 speed, and i use 2 hi exsept in driveways because if i slipon any of my drive ways in going to need something big to pull me out. stick with 4 hi or get a good set of tires and lot of weight and you will be perfect!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I plow in 4hi. You get stuck easier in 4low.


----------



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

i would use 2 hi if its not slippery under the snow or 4 hi if its more slippery but i would never use 4 lo because it makes it hard to turn and not enough momentum for any drifts


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

2high all the time while loaded, once the salt starts getting low 4 high from time to time.


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

wsmm;1036516 said:


> Just curious what gears everyone plows in. I have 2 and 4 f/t & 4hi and 4lo lock on my one case, the other is 2hi, 4hi and 4 lo. I normally plow in 4 low lock on my current plow with an automatic transmission. Debating on using 4 hi next time or 4 high lock. If I put a plow on my 90 chevy which has a v6 and 5 speed standard I'm thinking of using 4 low in it to plow.
> 
> open to any and all comments or suggestions.
> 
> ...


As others have said, 4 hi is best. 4 hi gives you plenty of torque and traction for most all snowfalls. 4low just sucks gas faster than you can pour it in the tank and doesn't give you any more traction.

Been doing this since 2001 with my Jeep Wrangler in the upper midwest, close to the Great Lakes.

Hope this helps,

Whiteowl


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

2hi until I have traction problems, 4hi after that. I also put my tranny into tow/haul mode and usually run it in first gear, which gets me plenty fast for my driveway.


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

I also prefer 4wd -HIGH range. 
I can get more speed to fling snow, I can shift while still rolling and that all results in a better & smoother plowing job.
J-Quad


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you have good tires and correct ballast

Always in tow/haul I use 2hi when ever possible except moving from site to site in unplowed conditions when it's 4 high all the time so you are prepared for obstacle avoidance i.e. Honda Accord, Pilot and the highly popular but extremely incapable Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT and Porsche Cayenne's.

I use the automatic as a manual, choosing the gear to match max desired ground speed, with gear choice based on maintaining desired RPM for power, control and best charging capacity from the alternator.

Normally I plow with the transmission restricted to second gear where there is plenty of power. Second gear in either 2hi or 4hi will allow more then enough ground speed, leaves the power band in it's most track-able an efficient operating range, will require less use of the brakes and limit shifting to a minimum keeping trans temperatures down.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;1036520 said:


> 4 Hi that's all you need to plow in.If you got that much snow ,why weren't you out earlier plowing.


Best answer!

4 hi and go!

Sometimes when your pushing huge piles of wet snow you'll need 4 lo but to plow just put it in 4 hi and go!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

2HI,,,until 4hi is needed, and then is things get very hairy 4LO, (IE Uphill and around a turn) just be mindful in 4LO as things can get very choppy when it comes to maneuvering, had a close call with a concrete wall last season, while in 4LO going through a tight drive up hill that needed to be backdragged, if the blade wasn't fully opened up I would have been looking at a new fender. Hey Shyt happens to everyone, just keep it slow enough to control but quick enough to be productive.


----------



## Zigblazer (Aug 1, 2010)

Just how much weight to you guys have in the back to plow in 2hi. I know we plowed with a 2wd C65 at work, but it also had an 8000 lb chunk of concrete on the back. With my 1-ton ext cab long box I couldn't even go up hill with the plow up in any amount of snow. One tire would just spin.

I just traded down to an older 87 1-ton and will see how it does, but even with the locker in the rear of this one I think I'll need 4hi for any amount of snow.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;1036520 said:


> 4 Hi that's all you need to plow in.If you got that much snow ,why weren't you out earlier plowing.


i couldn't agree more!

Put In 4hi and go!
Unless you are moving stacks of wet heavy snow you don't need 4 lo. Infact I only used it twice last year.


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

Zigblazer;1057438 said:


> Just how much weight to you guys have in the back to plow in 2hi. I know we plowed with a 2wd C65 at work, but it also had an 8000 lb chunk of concrete on the back. With my 1-ton ext cab long box I couldn't even go up hill with the plow up in any amount of snow. One tire would just spin.
> 
> I just traded down to an older 87 1-ton and will see how it does, but even with the locker in the rear of this one I think I'll need 4hi for any amount of snow.


I'd suggest whatever the total weight of your plow and attaching framework is what you should put in your pickup box. The object is to get the same amount of weight on all four wheels for equal traction.

J-Quad


----------



## Zigblazer (Aug 1, 2010)

Considering the truck I will be plowing with this year is a reg cab long bed, with virtually no weight on the rear tires to begin with, and the plow is a really heavy Leo 8', I'm guessing around 800-1000 lbs total, added to the fact the tires on it are Uniroyal Lorado M/Ts with less than 1500 miles on them that I have had sitting around for several years now, I would say I need a crap load of weight.

What do you guys suggest for weight? I don't want to spend a lot or just dump sand in the bed. I have access to a tractor with loader, a pile of sandy fill, a couple dozen cinder blocks, and when winter hits, usually plenty of snow unless it is like last year.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I would say 500-750lbs would be more than enough. If it is a dually make it a 1000lbs.


----------



## Zigblazer (Aug 1, 2010)

I just sold my dually diesel. No need for 4lo in that no matter how deep the snow, but in 2wd it wouldn't move. I could drop the plow and push any amount without any running start no problem, without weight in the back, because I used it to carry stuff all the time. Now I have a newer diesel that won't plow, and bought an older truck to plow only.

I really am only thinking about weight because of the M/T tires. They have no sipes and aren't good in packed snow. Excellent in deep snow, but no good on smooth slick surfaces. Now I just paid $3k for this truck and don't have money left for new tires and I had these sitting around just getting weather checked or I would have tried to get new tires.

I was looking at where those plowing in 2wd were from. Kinda interesting, they are mostly on the east coast with a couple exceptions. I don't know if it is just a difference in normal practices from place to place or if the snow is a different consistency or what. Not that it means anything anyway.

Anyway, thanks for the help. This winter should be a new experience.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I plow in 4 Hi pretty much all the time. All the guys who plow in 2wd are slipping their tires more than they will care to admit and are wearing their tires out faster. That said, plowing in 4x4 wears some parts faster also.


----------



## honda12967 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I usually like to do donuts in 2wd in some nice powder but if its real slick 4wd donuts are even more fun haha


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

JDiepstra;1057607 said:


> I plow in 4 Hi pretty much all the time. All the guys who plow in 2wd are slipping their tires more than they will care to admit and are wearing their tires out faster. That said, plowing in 4x4 wears some parts faster also.


I don't spin my tires when plowing in 2wd. I'm just smart about it and don't try and push heavy snow.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ajslands;1057744 said:


> I don't spin my tires when plowing in 2wd. I'm just smart about it and don't try and push heavy snow.


Okey dokey......


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

Another thing about adding weight to the back, make sure it can't slide or move around - because if it can, it will! 

I know a guy that stacked some firewood 2ft high in the back of his truck bed. Then when he was plowing one day he hit a curb causing him to stop abruptly - a chunk of that firewood came right thru his back window! 

Be careful out there!

J-Quad


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

*I'd just leave it in 4Hi*

That way you minimize spinning and maximize traction.

You don't want to plow in 4Lo. Too much reduction.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ajslands;1057744 said:


> I don't spin my tires when plowing in 2wd. I'm just smart about it and don't try and push heavy snow.


What do you do when your accounts are full of heavy snow?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

2COR517;1059259 said:


> What do you do when your accounts are full of heavy snow?


4 hi, I only use 2wd for the 2" maybe 3" snowfalls.


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Get up during the night*



2COR517;1059259 said:


> What do you do when your accounts are full of heavy snow?


and plow. In a heavy snow, you can't afford to let the snow accumulate more than you can plow. You have to keep up with it. That might be every 2-3 hours during the night.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have to plow during the night too? You would think I'd know that by now, after six years in the business.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JDiepstra;1057607 said:


> I plow in 4 Hi pretty much all the time. All the guys who plow in 2wd are slipping their tires more than they will care to admit and are wearing their tires out faster. That said, plowing in 4x4 wears some parts faster also.


No My tires are not slipping and when they do I go to 4 X 4. I pre apply salt for all my customers and traction is rarely an issue on level ground and it surely saves on the front end steering components.


----------

